# Cyp. calceolus



## dodidoki (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 6, 2017)

I've always loved this species. I know it's "common", at least in as much as a cyp can be, and the flowers are small, but those cheery yellow pouches and the lovely dark contrasting sepals and petals just do it for me.

I've also wanted to see more species of Cypripedium in the wild, as the only one I've found so far is C. acaule.

Anyway, good growing and thanks for sharing. It's magnificent. That's a nice big, happy, healthy clump and it's obvious you're good at growing them and put a lot of care into it.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2017)

Nicr. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2017)

Nice clump. Not a commonly grown plant outside of Europe.


----------

